# Chaya engineering prep materials



## viddu512 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi - Has anyone prepared using Chaya Engineering PE practice material? They have a few practice tests. I'm currently using them. They seem close to NCEES practice exam problems. 

I just wanted to get others opinion here in regards to the level of difficulty and usefulness. Thanks.


----------



## trainrider (Apr 19, 2017)

viddu512 said:


> Hi - Has anyone prepared using Chaya Engineering PE practice material? They have a few practice tests. I'm currently using them. They seem close to NCEES practice exam problems.
> 
> I just wanted to get others opinion here in regards to the level of difficulty and usefulness. Thanks.


I've been using the notes, but seem to be missing the sample exams for some reason. They seem pretty decent, buy I'll have to let you know after the test. Do you mind sharing the sample exams? If so, please send to [email protected].


----------



## viddu512 (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's the link to Chaya's sample exams with solutions. The files are in Chaya folder. 

It also has great resources. It was very helpful. Thanks to the person who created this. 

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5uJgUyE_qjfbTFoQ0VSa1AyZms


----------



## trainrider (Apr 19, 2017)

viddu512 said:


> Here's the link to Chaya's sample exams with solutions. The files are in Chaya folder.
> 
> It also has great resources. It was very helpful. Thanks to the person who created this.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B5uJgUyE_qjfbTFoQ0VSa1AyZms


Good link with grab bag of goodies....thanks!


----------



## mvsapre (Apr 19, 2017)

trainrider said:


> Good link with grab bag of goodies....thanks!


Absolutely! Glad I found this link about 2 months ago.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 25, 2017)

Are they new?  I'm not a big fan of the Camara book but if I was still in the market they might be worth a second look.


----------

